# Reconnecting



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

Today was the first day I tried to watch downloaded shows on iOS devices outside the home. Every 5 minutes or so, the video would drop, the word "Reconnecting" would appear in the middle of the screen, and my iPhone would then go back to the My Shows tab. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

dcborn61 said:


> Today was the first day I tried to watch downloaded shows on iOS devices outside the home. Every 5 minutes or so, the video would drop, the word "Reconnecting" would appear in the middle of the screen, and my iPhone would then go back to the My Shows tab. Anyone else having this problem?


That is happening for a show you "downloaded" / physically moved onto your phone? Or a show you are trying to stream to you phone?

You signature indicates that you have your Premier connected using Airport Express - it is not supported without a hardwired connection. I suspect your connection is not keeping up.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

bradleys said:


> That is happening for a show you "downloaded" / physically moved onto your phone? Or a show you are trying to stream to you phone?
> 
> You signature indicates that you have your Premier connected using Airport Express - it is not supported without a hardwired connection. I suspect your connection is not keeping up.


Oops, need to update my signature. Now connected via MoCA. This is happening on shows downloaded to my phone. Watching miles away from my house.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

Think I might have solved the issue. When you open the app outside of your network, option for away access or as guest as usual. But now there is a Shows on iPhone option. I'm guessing you should select that so as to not require network connection.


----------



## wwmiller3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That same thing just happened to me. I didn't even notice the "shows on iPhone" button at the away/login screen. Thanks!


----------

